# Emotionally exhausted after my individual session w MC.



## diwali123

I have been in counseling of some kind on and off since I was 17 and I'm 40. So I didn't think this would affect me. But going into my father molesting me, my depression, the side effects of my meds, trying to get off them and failing, my parents' divorce, my first horrible emotionally abusive marriage, feeling like a single parent, and the aftermath of having to deal with his manipulations with our child and stopping paying child support....I feel like god my life has sucked. It just all is so much and I usually don't feel sorry for myself because I feel like I've overcome in a lot of ways. But now I feel like so much of my past is effecting my marriage. And he's a great guy, I just feel like all my flaws are exposed. I dont want to be seen as a victim in MC or like I'm damaged and everything is because of my past but I know a lot is. I'm so drained. I have never had a man willing to go through this with me and really listen and be there. I just can't believe how scary and draining it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acorn

Hang in there. I think Conrad (poster from TAM) said it best: "Facing yourself requires strength." I think it is well worth it in the end.


----------

